

McCain Adviser: McCain "Helped Create" The Blackberry - twampss
http://thinkprogress.org/2008/09/16/mccain-blackberry/

======
sfamiliar
hooray for out of context quotes, sound bites, and vitriolic campaigning!

seriously though, whenever a campaign releases this kind of statement it's
always clipped down to sound bite size and paraded around the seedier side of
the internet. you think they'd learn.

